# Baby Guard, 2wk olds out of nest box??



## norcal (Apr 17, 2011)

We have 2 wk olds that are getting out of the nest box.   The cage wire is 1"x2" on the sides of the cage.   The bunnies heads seem to big to get through - any other concerns?

Do you guys use the baby guards??


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 17, 2011)

In my experience, the babies will start coming out the nest box when they're ready. When they're two weeks old, I just scoop them back into the nest box when it happens, but by three weeks, they're usually all outside of the box, naturally.  

ETA: That's when we take out the box for good, usually around three weeks, when the bunnies let us know that they don't need it anymore.


----------



## savingdogs (Apr 17, 2011)

Should you remove the next box then? Mine are the same age and doing the same thing.


----------



## norcal (Apr 18, 2011)

No baby guard answers?


----------



## dewey (Apr 18, 2011)

1x2" wire cages need smaller wire or something a few inches up around the bottom.  I use all 1/2 x 1" cages but others use baby saver wire around the bottoms of larger wire cages, or spray guards.  

I can only speak for what I've always done now and in years past....by 2 weeks old, if not before, I remove the old nest box and put in a fresh box or a short sided box or something for them to rally on if it's not cold out, and the bedding gets changed out completely with fresh hay changes every 1-2 days or so to keep it really clean to avoid issues.  If it's cold they get a new box by 2 weeks old with bedding that's changed out every day or so.  The bedding gets changed out from birth on every couple of days, regardless of weather or age.


----------

